

Show HN: A Google doc with interesting reads for founders - panteravaca

Here it is: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1T8R91jWhQK9t7IwQGngDDLFavJ2LTNtlntThgQPS0Uo&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing<p>Feel free to add articles to the suggestions section, and I will review them and add to the document! Any and all feedback is accepted!
======
panteravaca
Clickable link here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1T8R91jWhQK9t7IwQGngDDLFa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1T8R91jWhQK9t7IwQGngDDLFavJ2LTNtlntThgQPS0Uo/edit?usp=sharing)

------
TheAppGuy
Interesting

